# Bahia Trinidad Short Churchill Cigar Review - This cigar can't be good with the.....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

silly orange band ...Can it? I mean they are giving these things away at less than cheapo bundle prices . The Blu line tastes like moldy grass sooo...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Short Churchill Cigar Review - This cigar can't be good with the.....


----------

